# HTTP / HTTPS Webseiten auslesen



## Thomas Darimont (12. März 2004)

Siehe:

http://java.sun.com/developer/JDCTechTips/2004/tt0210.html#2

Gruß Tom


----------



## takidoso (14. Juli 2005)

Hi Tom,
der Link ist prima. Jedoch habe ich noch eine kleine Frage: in wieweit unterstützt Java eigetnlich bei HTTPS die Überprüfung des Zertifikats? Geht das alles automatisch, so dass dieser Punkt deswegen in dem Artikel nicht zur Sprache kommt, oder muss man da für wirkliche Sicherheit noch irgendwas im Coding der Clientseite tun?

Weiß das jemand von Euch?

Takidoso


----------



## Thomas Darimont (14. Juli 2005)

Hallo!



> By default, accessing an HTTPS URL using the URL class results in an exception if the server's certificate chain cannot be validated has not previously been installed in the truststore.


 http://javaalmanac.com/egs/javax.net.ssl/TrustAll.html

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=java+https+certificate&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

 Scheinbar muss man sein SSL Zertifikat vor der ersten Verbindung in den lokalen Truststore importieren, bevor man eine SSL Verbindung aufbauen kann.

  Gruß Tom


----------

